# DiMarzio Fortitude (Joe Duplantier signature pickup)



## couverdure (Jan 17, 2020)

https://www.dimarzio.com/pickups/vintage-output/fortitude-bridge

This comes stock in his new Charvel signature and is paired with a PAF 36th Anniversary in the neck. I'm shocked at how low the pickup's output actually is, especially in the riff at 3:17 of this video. There's quite a lot of harmonics for a pickup that doesn't seem hot.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 17, 2020)

I think he used a JB for a long time. While its not the lowest output pickup ever, it's def not a fire breather. 

According to the EQ chart it seems very low end focused, yet it sounds sharp and tight here. Would like to try one to see how it feels to play.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 17, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think he used a JB for a long time. While its not the lowest output pickup ever, it's def not a fire breather.
> 
> According to the EQ chart it seems very low end focused, yet it sounds sharp and tight here. Would like to try one to see how it feels to play.


A lot of that is due to the 5153. They use super tight cutting settings. Their live tone is fucking amazing.


----------



## Metropolis (Jan 17, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think he used a JB for a long time. While its not the lowest output pickup ever, it's def not a fire breather.
> 
> According to the EQ chart it seems very low end focused, yet it sounds sharp and tight here. Would like to try one to see how it feels to play.



He used a '59 in his Jacksons at some point.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 17, 2020)

Metropolis said:


> He used a '59 in his Jacksons at some point.



I'm curious what he used to record Way of All Flesh. One of the best 5150 tones ever.


----------



## Metropolis (Jan 17, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm curious what he used to record Way of All Flesh. One of the best 5150 tones ever.


https://www.ultimatemetal.com/forum/threads/gojira-the-way.485597/

Just dig some ten year old posts from Andy Sneap forum  that place is a gold mine for gear used in 2000's. They said it's a JB mostly in the album, but using Neumann TLM103 mic makes guitar tone sound like it's own thing, big and warm but still heavy.

Edit: it was not, Peavey 5150 cab and AKG C414. Thought they used Mesa cabs. Definetly not using SM57 sounds different.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 17, 2020)

Metropolis said:


> https://www.ultimatemetal.com/forum/threads/gojira-the-way.485597/
> 
> Just dig some ten year old posts from Andy Sneap forum  that place is a gold mine for gear used in 2000's. They said it's a JB mostly in the album, but using Neumann TLM103 mic makes guitar tone sound like it's own thing, big and warm but still heavy.
> 
> Edit: it was not, Peavey 5150 cab and AKG C414. Thought they used Mesa cabs. Definetly not using SM57 sounds different.




Damn, I always thought it was a Mesa cab. Did they swap speakers?

Edit: and. 5153 amp, not a 5150. That's probably the most brutal I've ever heard a 5153


----------



## Thaeon (Jan 17, 2020)

I actually really like low to medium output pickups for heavy music. Its more about how a Pickup is EQ'd to me than anything to do with output. I have a clean boost if a pickup is low output and I need it to not be.

This and the new Vai pickup sound really interesting to me. I loved Evos. A hotter less spiky Evo sounds like a win.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 17, 2020)

Thaeon said:


> I actually really like low to medium output pickups for heavy music. Its more about how a Pickup is EQ'd to me than anything to do with output. I have a clean boost if a pickup is low output and I need it to not be.
> 
> This and the new Vai pickup sound really interesting to me. I loved Evos. A hotter less spiky Evo sounds like a win.


the evo 2s and dark matters had less output/way less of that giant treble/upper mid spike that the Evos had.


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 19, 2020)

That sounds good, very very good indeed...

Reading the description I thought it would sound like a very big and tremendously thundering fart. I mean... A boost in the 150Hz... Why boosting such low frequencies? It's going to make the pickup sound loose and boomy... The notch in the 600Hz might be interesting to tighten up the sound in the bass but...

But hell, I was wrong. It actually sounds good thru a 5153... I really doubt that pickups will work for metal using a Marshall or a Mesa but for his rig it sounds really good. Let's give him that.


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 19, 2020)

He gets such a monstrous tone - I've been looking for a bridge replacement for my 91 S540. Might need to get my hands on one of these.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2020)

Zhysick said:


> That sounds good, very very good indeed...
> 
> Reading the description I thought it would sound like a very big and tremendously thundering fart. I mean... A boost in the 150Hz... Why boosting such low frequencies? It's going to make the pickup sound loose and boomy... The notch in the 600Hz might be interesting to tighten up the sound in the bass but...
> 
> But hell, I was wrong. It actually sounds good thru a 5153... I really doubt that pickups will work for metal using a Marshall or a Mesa but for his rig it sounds really good. Let's give him that.



Like KnightBolaire said, the 5153 can be VERY tight. That seems to be Joe's favorite amp, so I'm wondering if the Fortitude was designed around that amp?



Iron1 said:


> He gets such a monstrous tone - I've been looking for a bridge replacement for my 91 S540. Might need to get my hands on one of these.




All things considered he has a really simple rig too. Guitar > Whammy > 5153 > Torpedo Live. Sometimes simpler is better.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 19, 2020)

Zhysick said:


> That sounds good, very very good indeed...
> 
> Reading the description I thought it would sound like a very big and tremendously thundering fart. I mean... A boost in the 150Hz... Why boosting such low frequencies? It's going to make the pickup sound loose and boomy... The notch in the 600Hz might be interesting to tighten up the sound in the bass but...
> 
> But hell, I was wrong. It actually sounds good thru a 5153... I really doubt that pickups will work for metal using a Marshall or a Mesa but for his rig it sounds really good. Let's give him that.


The 150hz boost isn't huge, so it'd just add some extra chunk to the chugs. 
I can pretty much guarantee if he can get it sounding that tight through the 5153 that I could do the same with my Mesa Mk3. Both amps are great at taking what are typically more low end heavy pickups and making em feel tight as shit. The guitarmory patriot/PRS metal/mcp afwayu all have bigger low ends but I never had any issue using them with my mk3.


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 19, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> The 150hz boost isn't huge, so it'd just add some extra chunk to the chugs.
> I can pretty much guarantee if he can get it sounding that tight through the 5153 that I could do the same with my Mesa Mk3. Both amps are great at taking what are typically more low end heavy pickups and making em feel tight as shit. The guitarmory patriot/PRS metal/mcp afwayu all have bigger low ends but I never had any issue using them with my mk3.



Probably what you consider tight is a bit too bassy and loose for me. Not your fault, is just that I have never liked Mesa tones without a lot of post-processing. Is just not my sound.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2020)

Zhysick said:


> Probably what you consider tight is a bit too bassy and loose for me. Not your fault, is just that I have never liked Mesa tones without a lot of post-processing. Is just not my sound.



I like almost sterile tight tones as well, and trust me, the Mark Series can get fucking uber tight.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 19, 2020)

Zhysick said:


> Probably what you consider tight is a bit too bassy and loose for me. Not your fault, is just that I have never liked Mesa tones without a lot of post-processing. Is just not my sound.


 my tone is nowhere near bassy and loose with the mk3. If anything it's the polar opposite of that. It's a very bright and tight/aggressive amp and the way I dial it in just emphasizes that.


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 19, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I like almost sterile tight tones as well, and trust me, the Mark Series can get fucking uber tight.



Good thing I don't have the money to buy a Mesa amp anyway because that's very interesting...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2020)

Zhysick said:


> Good thing I don't have the money to buy a Mesa amp anyway because that's very interesting...





You can hate me later.


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 19, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> my tone is nowhere near bassy and loose with the mk3. If anything it's the polar opposite of that. It's a very bright and tight/aggressive amp and the way I dial it in just emphasizes that.



I have heard your videos/tone samples... I guess I am more "vintage" in the kind of sound that I like, that's why these pups sound very interesting on paper (based on a medium output PAF) with that kind of highs and all that but si hate boomy lows or Uber thick plan mutes with tons of lows/chug... I prefer them bright and tight and as far I remember your videos, at least with the YouTube compression and all that going on, you go for a different tone than myself. You know, not worse, just different. I like that tones for a music that I don't play... I like Petrucci's tone so that is pretty the opposite of the tone I go for LOL


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 19, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You can hate me later.




Holy shit...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2020)

Zhysick said:


> Holy shit...



Like I said; owned a Mark III and IV

No boost needed.


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 19, 2020)

I don't like to use boosts... I am too lazy to deal with pedals... Well, at least I know now what amp I should get but I'm not getting it anyway, I don't play live or rehearse or nothing nowadays so won't spend money on a real amp. I was toying with the idea of a Marshall DSL1 because I love that Marshall series (JCM2000) and that small 1W could be good enough for home playing but I consider "downgrading" to a Blackstar Fly3 because small and CNA use them as computer multimedia stereo speakers... You see, I'm not there anymore but I have to take back my words aaaaaand say maybe that the Rectos are not tight enough for me but those Mark are... I just hate boomy lows! I know the Marshall is not very tight but with the right pickups a JCM2000 sounds evil, I had it...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 19, 2020)

Zhysick said:


> I have heard your videos/tone samples... I guess I am more "vintage" in the kind of sound that I like, that's why these pups sound very interesting on paper (based on a medium output PAF) with that kind of highs and all that but si hate boomy lows or Uber thick plan mutes with tons of lows/chug... I prefer them bright and tight and as far I remember your videos, at least with the YouTube compression and all that going on, you go for a different tone than myself. You know, not worse, just different. I like that tones for a music that I don't play... I like Petrucci's tone so that is pretty the opposite of the tone I go for LOL


I mean the tone I get with my 30w F30 in my videos is nothing like the tone I get with my Mk3. They're very different amps. 
Here's some thrash/old school clips I did with my mk3:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/3pr9adh030vmcbc/kramer_mk3_thrash.flac/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/173fsqqnpcm8ee1/custom5_mk3.zip/file

And yeah, the mark amps definitely don't need a boost at all. I always just run the guitar straight into the amp.


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 19, 2020)

Ok ok, this is a pickup thread, stop trying to convince me to buy a fucking amp guys!! Hahahahhaahahaha you Mesa commission? LOL

Jokes apart, yes, that mK3 sounds great... But I need to forget it sounds great.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 19, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You can hate me later.




So uh, why don’t you head on over to the Kemper forums and upload a profile for me to download? Meanwhile I’ll google how to download and install profiles. That sounded good! 

Also good god I love Gojira live. Duck they always sound good.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2020)

Mathemagician said:


> So uh, why don’t you head on over to the Kemper forums and upload a profile for me to download? Meanwhile I’ll google how to download and install profiles. That sounded good!
> 
> Also good god I love Gojira live. Duck they always sound good.



I don't own the Mark 3 anymore, nor a kemper, nor is that my video.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 19, 2020)

Mathemagician said:


> So uh, why don’t you head on over to the Kemper forums and upload a profile for me to download? Meanwhile I’ll google how to download and install profiles. That sounded good!
> 
> Also good god I love Gojira live. Duck they always sound good.


I don't have a kemper anymore, but here's a bunch of MK3 profiles I used to have.
https://www.mediafire.com/file/nkco6v8ofrf7uhf/MK3.zip/file


----------



## narad (Jan 19, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You can hate me later.




Daaamn. Can my JP-2C do that? JP-2C, why have I been neglecting you?


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 19, 2020)

narad said:


> Daaamn. Can my JP-2C do that? JP-2C, why have I been neglecting you?


 Matt can't even get the tone of his Mark IV close to his JP2C. I don't think the JP2c can do that bright tone. It sounds saggier and more modern than a MkIII.


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Anybody order one yet? Think I might pull that trigger today...


----------



## akinari (Jan 20, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> Anybody order one yet? Think I might pull that trigger today...



Not yet, but very curious about them... weird synchronicity that I've been considering a lower output PAF style pickup for one of my Pauls for about a week and a half and Dimarzio drops this.


----------



## efiltsohg (Jan 20, 2020)

Zhysick said:


> I really doubt that pickups will work for metal using a Marshall or a Mesa



why


----------



## Drew (Jan 20, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Like I said; owned a Mark III and IV
> 
> No boost needed.



Gotta say... I'm a Mark owner, LOVE my V, swear by the thing... 

...and that's, well, fine, I guess. Doesn't really move me one way or the other - it just sounds like a Mark.  

From this I'm gonna conclude either that tone is just subjective, or that there's a lot of people who THINK they don't like a Mark, but don't actually know what one sounds like. Who knows.


----------



## Agramal (Jan 20, 2020)

I wonder if this is a good pick for guys with caveman right hands like myself?


----------



## DudeManBrother (Jan 21, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I don't own the Mark 3 anymore, nor a kemper, nor is that my video.


No, no you don’t. But you could imagine what they’d be like if you did


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 21, 2020)

efiltsohg said:


> why



Being vague because Marshalls and Mesa Boogies are much looser in the low end than a 5153 but I have been proved wrong... At least about the Mesa Boogie with that Mark3 video, and a loose low end and a PAF with tons of low end seems like a very bad match for metal unless you go doom...


----------



## efiltsohg (Jan 21, 2020)

have you ever played a Marshall? and i dont mean an MG combo


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2020)

efiltsohg said:


> have you ever played a Marshall? and i dont mean an MG combo


I mean you really don't get SUPER 5153 tight Marshalls unless you get a JVM, an old 8100, or a modded JCM/Plexi.


----------



## akinari (Jan 21, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I mean you really don't get SUPER 5153 tight Marshalls unless you get a JVM, an old 8100, or a modded JCM/Plexi.



I remember the MG head being pretty tight. And awful.


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 21, 2020)

efiltsohg said:


> have you ever played a Marshall? and i dont mean an MG combo



Yes. JCM2000. Owned. Loved that amp, still my favourite but is not tight as a 5153.


----------



## KailM (Jan 22, 2020)

Hmmm...I've got two 5150s. And a guitar I kept around just to play with different pickups. Might have to pick up one of these.


----------



## Isurez (Jan 22, 2020)

We are going to do comparison video between DiMarzio Fortitude and 36th Anniv. PAF in the bridge position. Give us a month or two. 

I think that next week we will put DiMarzio 36th Anniv. PAF demo (which to be honest is a great pickup for metal) but it is up to my friend Franq. Will see.

Do not be afraid to use low output PAF-type pickups for the metal music.  I remember that I had Bare Knuckle Pickups The Mule set in my 7 string 27" baritone guitar and sound was far more brutal compared to other pickups that I had in this guitar (D-Activator set and Warpigs).


----------



## Isurez (Jan 23, 2020)

Demo of DiMarzio 36th Anniv. PAF demo is already on YouTube. 



We're just waiting for DiMarzio when they will send Fortitude to us.


----------



## akinari (Jan 23, 2020)

Isurez said:


> Demo of DiMarzio 36th Anniv. PAF demo is already on YouTube.
> 
> 
> 
> We're just waiting for DiMarzio when they will send Fortitude to us.




That sounded killer and I loved the track! I could definitely see the Fortitude sounding awesome based on that.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 25, 2020)

Looking forward to hearing more demos. I think one of the guys from Lamb of God used a lower output (alnico?) pickup and they always sounded huge. And everyone loves the Black Winters, so this should be fun to check out.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 25, 2020)

Mathemagician said:


> Looking forward to hearing more demos. I think one of the guys from Lamb of God used a lower output (alnico?) pickup and they always sounded huge. And everyone loves the Black Winters, so this should be fun to check out.


dominion is so not low output lol


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 25, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> dominion is so not low output lol



Before that didn’t he use a custom? Idk all of Duncan’s models/etc. but I would have sworn it wasn’t like crazy. My bad if I’m wrong/misinforming others.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 25, 2020)

Mathemagician said:


> Before that didn’t he use a custom? Idk all of Duncan’s models/etc. but I would have sworn it wasn’t like crazy. My bad if I’m wrong/misinforming others.


Dominion is a dimarzio pickup lol. It's about as hot as an EVO2 if you've ever used one of those. Quite manageable level of output imo. Definitely doesn't slam the shit out of the front of the amp like a super distortion/x2n, etc.
Mark was using a 59 set iirc, which isn't super hot. A custom is higher output comparatively.


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 25, 2020)

He have used Duncan 59s neck and bridge... but I think is not "the dominion guy" but the other guitarist, the ESP player with the eclipse... Not that I am a fan of the band but I remember reading something about their gear because they sound huge.

Edit: knightbrolaire replied first...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2020)

Before being a DiMarzio dude, Morton used to rock dual '59s. The OG MiJ Jackson Dominion rocked a set of '59s.

https://www.guitarworld.com/gear/jackson-pro-series-dominion-mark-morton-signature-guitar

Before using Fishman, Willie swapped between the JB or Distortion in the bridge, before getting a custom set (I think, or just custom-covered Distortions).


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 25, 2020)

The 59! Ok that’s where my head was at, but obviously this is some 15 years out of date. Thanks for clearing it up for me. I’ve never used an EVO/2. Only dimarzios ive tried are the crunchlab 7 which I find flubby, and the titan which wasn’t for me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 25, 2020)

Mathemagician said:


> The 59! Ok that’s where my head was at, but obviously this is some 15 years out of date. Thanks for clearing it up for me. I’ve never used an EVO/2. Only dimarzios ive tried are the crunchlab 7 which I find flubby, and the titan which wasn’t for me.


the dominion is like a thicker/hotter slightly more mid focused titan basically.


----------



## asandwich (Feb 21, 2020)

Got the Joey D set of the Paf 65th Anniversary neck and Fortitude bridge and installed them in my RGT3120 about two weeks ago.

Overall, I think they would be awesome in a fixed bridge LP style guitar, especially if you're a rhythm player, but in a 25 fret, floyd-equipped Ibanez, they were a bit bland; just not my cup of tea.

*36th Anniversary Neck*
Previously to installing the Joejira set, my RGT had its stock set, dual Paf Pros which were pretty great all-rounder pups. The Paf Pro neck is fluid, chimey, and precussive all at once. It's truly one of the best neck pickups I've played. The 36th Anniversary is actually fairly similar to the Pro but it has more top end and is less... bouncy? The Paf Pro neck has an almost single-coil like response that I totally adore and the 36 has far less of that, however, it is still a great pickup in its own right. The 36 is extremely responsive, cuts though a mix like nobody's business and has an insane clean sound. In my guitar it just didn't distinguish itself from the bridge enough when it came to leads. I can only imagine that it sounds amazing in a 22 fret guitar.

-

*Fortitude Bridge*
This pickups sounds way heavier than its spec sheet entails. It's super tight, has a ton of low-mids, and a lot of clarity. When the gain is piled on, it has one of the best rhythm sounds I've heard through my Archon 100. Bar chords sound huge and never muddy. There is a lot of high end and a slight dip in the upper mids which gives the pickup a whole lot of chonk. It's actually fairly comparable to the Dimarzio Dominion; it's like the best parts of a Dominion and a Paf were combined into one. Basically, a lower output Dominion with a bit more note definition. 

With all of that said, I found the lead sounds to be slightly lacking. I love upper mids for the singing sound they give to sustained notes—I'm a total sucker for the Dimarzio "AWW" wah-sound that many of their pickups have, and the Fortitude decidedly does not have that. I also had to work very hard for harmonics without gobs of gain stacked on to the amp. I really wanted the particular guitar I dropped the Fortitude set in to be a shred, lead machine, and the Fortitude just didn't deliver that in the way I would have liked.

-

After nearly two weeks of playing around with the Fortitude set, I opted to stick the Paf Pro back in the neck and install an AT-1 into the bridge and my RGT sprang to life. Leads were way more fluid; there was more tonal distinction between the neck and the bridge; and harmonics just flew off of the fretboard with ease. I will most likely be selling the Fortitude set to a friend who has a koa EC1000 tuned to drop C which he's looking to replace the pickups on in order to get a tighter rhythm sound.


----------



## Zhysick (Feb 21, 2020)

Well, you sold me on the PAF 36th neck... Thanks for your review, I was very interested in the pickup and after what you wrote I think I would be better off with the PAF 36th bridge instead of the Fortitude.


----------



## asandwich (Feb 22, 2020)

Zhysick said:


> Well, you sold me on the PAF 36th neck... Thanks for your review, I was very interested in the pickup and after what you wrote I think I would be better off with the PAF 36th bridge instead of the Fortitude.



I think the 36 in the bridge would be a more versatile all-rounder, performing equally well at rhythm, leads, and cleans. It's like a Paf Pro in the bridge with more bite but a tad less output, more definition/clarity, and less of the token "Dimarzio mids" sound. The Fortitude, seems much better suited to downtuned guitars that want fat rhythms without giving up top end.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 22, 2020)

asandwich said:


> The Fortitude, seems much better suited to downtuned guitars that want fat rhythms without giving up top end.



SO, you think the Fortitude wouldn't be good for tuning in E or D standard?


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 22, 2020)

I mean Gojira plays in D standard.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 22, 2020)

Mathemagician said:


> I mean Gojira plays in D standard.


and drop c.


----------



## asandwich (Feb 22, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> SO, you think the Fortitude wouldn't be good for tuning in E or D standard?



It's certainly gets the job done for standard, but comes a bit more to life in lower tunings. I just personally prefer other pickups for standard! It doesn't tonally sound like a Duncan Full Shred per se, but it's a similar situation--I find the FS a bit spiky for E standard, but as soon as drop the guitar down to D or C it sounds very full, rich, and aggressive in all the right ways.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 22, 2020)

asandwich said:


> It's certainly gets the job done for standard, but comes a bit more to life in lower tunings. I just personally prefer other pickups for standard! It doesn't tonally sound like a Duncan Full Shred per se, but it's a similar situation--I find the FS a bit spiky for E standard, but as soon as drop the guitar down to D or C it sounds very full, rich, and aggressive in all the right ways.



I would most likely put it in something tuned to E or D and I play almost entirely rhythm of the old school thrash/doom/death variety, so looking for something like what you described above, until you made mention of only sounding best in low tunings. Armed with that knowledge, what do you think?


----------



## asandwich (Feb 22, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> I would most likely put it in something tuned to E or D and I play almost entirely rhythm of the old school thrash/doom/death variety, so looking for something like what you described above, until you made mention of only sounding best in low tunings. Armed with that knowledge, what do you think?



I think it's an amazing pickup for OSDM and thrash rhythms. The lower you tune your guitar, the more modern the pickup is going to sound. Backing the pickup away from the strings will also help that, but I personally preferred it pretty close to the strings for more output/easier harmonics.


----------



## couverdure (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## narad (Jul 17, 2020)

couverdure said:


>




Completely missed opportunity to A/B with the pickups he already had in there...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 17, 2020)

If anyone's interested I have a bunch of fortitude clips over in my 6 string shootout.


----------



## Zhysick (Jul 17, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> If anyone's interested I have a bunch of fortitude clips over in my 6 string shootout.



I have listened to your vid on youtube and the more I listen to comparisons or videos or something the more I want this pickup or the plain 36th anniversary... 
This sounds fucking huge.


Shit.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 17, 2020)

Zhysick said:


> I have listened to your vid on youtube and the more I listen to comparisons or videos or something the more I want this pickup or the plain 36th anniversary...
> This sounds fucking huge.
> 
> 
> Shit.


It's a really awesome pickup. That slight cut in the low mids just lets the CHUUUUUNK breathe. Couple that with the pickup's great versatility and clarity, and I think it's going to be a VERRRRY popular pickup choice in the metal community over the next few years.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jul 17, 2020)

I'm eager to replace my Gibson Burstbucker 3 with this one but I have no idea how DiMarzio's aged raw nickel covers look for real. Might not match up the rest of my hardware.


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 17, 2020)

Metropolis said:


> He used a '59 in his Jacksons at some point.


Yeah, this is more like that - 9.45K


----------



## RobPhoboS (Jul 18, 2020)

Think this would go well in a mahogany LP Baritone (A-B tuning) ?
(seeing as his one is a mahogany)


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 18, 2020)

RobPhoboS said:


> Think this would go well in a mahogany LP Baritone (A-B tuning) ?
> (seeing as his one is a mahogany)


it works fine in mahogany. I had one in an all mahogany baritone tuned to beadf#b/ drop A


----------



## RobPhoboS (Jul 19, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> it works fine in mahogany. I had one in an all mahogany baritone tuned to beadf#b/ drop A



Unfortunately it looks like there is a supply issue to Europe, I can't see anyone selling it out this way !


----------



## Isurez (Jul 20, 2020)

RobPhoboS said:


> Unfortunately it looks like there is a supply issue to Europe, I can't see anyone selling it out this way !


We are also still waiting for these pickups...


----------

